# Can I pinch or supercrop during flower?



## Stonerman (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi! I have a nice haze girl growing that was topped and supercropped during veg to keep her canopy even. She is now about three weeks into 12/12 and two weeks since her first pistols showed.

My problem now is that there is only about 6 inches of height left in my grow area and I am sure since she is a pure sativa she will continue to stretch alot. Can pinching be continued during flower? Or is it better to switch to tying down?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2008)

She is going to treble her current mass, get the ropes out


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 23, 2008)

No pinching or cutting. Both will have drastic effects on yeild at this point. Bending with ties is the best way to get them lower with the least stress. Even very tuff brances can be bent a little at a time until low enough. Remember while bending that it does'nt have to be done all at one time. Bend a little wait an hour and bend a little more. Small easy bends as not to break or kink them. Doing this will lower your canopy and  possibly even increase your yeild. IMO Much Love.


----------



## Stonerman (Aug 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> She is going to treble her current mass, get the ropes out


 
Thanks! Yea, I kind of figured, just wish I started tying down sooner, as her branches are getting pretty thick and they will be sticking out past the rim of the pot, which I was hoping to avoid.


----------



## Stonerman (Aug 23, 2008)

TrailerTrashed said:
			
		

> No pinching or cutting. Both will have drastic effects on yeild at this point. Bending with ties is the best way to get them lower with the least stress. Even very tuff brances can be bent a little at a time until low enough. Remember while bending that it does'nt have to be done all at one time. Bend a little wait an hour and bend a little more. Small easy bends as not to break or kink them. Doing this will lower your canopy and possibly even increase your yeild. IMO Much Love.


 
Cool, Thanks! That answers my question about the tough branches, and I will make sure not to pinch from here on out. I like the possibility of increasing my yeild too!


----------



## grumpygrowers (Aug 23, 2008)

what is the best type of 'rope' for 'tying down'


----------



## Stonerman (Aug 23, 2008)

grumpygrowers said:
			
		

> what is the best type of 'rope' for 'tying down'


 
I'm not sure, but I think there might be a special kind of garden twine? I have also seen people use pipe cleaners.


----------



## spLIFTED (Aug 24, 2008)

I super crop two weeks into flowering and have not notice any change in yield. I notice bud growth would concentrate elsewhere while it repairs itself. Seems as though the vigor of the plant increases during flower.the latest i SC was about a little under a month into flower. that did impact my yield by 20% however I rather that than my house burning down...


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 26, 2008)

I have some super leggy Sativa's well into flowering, and I just used regular twine.  Works well, and I have everything tied down running under the light, so that my main colas get a lot of light, but there's still enough open spaces so that light penetrates well down into the lower branches.  It's cool, all the buds on my main colas have worked their way upwards, so that it looks like I have a bunch of rows of corn stalks or something. lol


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well since you are already into the first 3 weeks of flower you really should not worry about her getting any bigger. The next week might have some growth but from then on she should not really get much taller. So try and not to mess with her too much unless you absolutely have to. Good luck bro


----------

